
The Surface Go reviews are in, and… they’re a bit all over the place - draenei
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1352263
======
amf12
> In practice? Gizmodo wrote that while the system was fine for browsing and
> mail, it was the slowest system (by far) in a Photoshop benchmark, and it
> achieved around three frames per second in a Civilization VI test

I wonder why they benchmarked it using Photoshop or Civ VI. It's supposed to
be a tablet like device running Windows 10 for $399. It's bound to be slow for
playing games or using high performance software like an IDE. Shouldn't it be
compared with what you do on an iPad or Android tablets?

~~~
terrywilcox
Microsoft's marketing: "Performs like a laptop, travels like a tablet."

It it performs like a laptop, it should be tested like a laptop.

